# powerhead



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

trying to decide between an aqueon500 and rioplus1400. anyone using either of these in their tanks? it will be for my clown loaches and plecos, to give them some water movement.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I would get a maxijet and add the sure flow accelerator kit (new propeller). Even a maxijet 400 will get you 1300gph based on their specs with the kit. A maxijet 400 is under 20 bucks and so is the sure flow kit. $40 bucks total. The larger maxijets are not much more money if you want to really crank up the flow to well over 2000gph. The great part of using the maxijets is their low power consumption and quietness too. I will be trying the kit soon as I have alot of maxijets already and they are very reliable.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

How about a Koralia Evolution? Lot wattage use and a diffuse current unless you use the concentrator.

http://www.jlaquatics.com/product/hy-kor03a/Hydor+Koralia+Evolution+Powerhead+(1050+GPH).html

1050 GPH for $43 and the important thing is 5w! It'll save you tons of money over the years.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I have tons of Koralias too. Only thing I don't like about them is that they are quite bulky in the tank. With the magnet and arm, the thing sticks way out into the tank. Also occasionally, the impeller stops. But I do like the diffuse flow aspect and low power consumption. With the maxijets, they just run and run reliably. I did upgrade mine with a magnet mount. So much better than darn suction cups.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hmm...I'll have to look into a Maxijet then with the mods. I've never had the impellers stop except when my plant clippings get sucked into the tank, but my Koralias are all <2 years old.


----------



## darb (Apr 21, 2010)

I have the Rio 1400 on my UV unit. It is big (almost 4x as big as the 600/800 series) and sucks one heck of a lot of power (26 watts).

On the other hand the new Hydor Koralia Evolution is rated for the same flow (425 GPH) and uses 3.5 watts


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

tony1928 said:


> I would get a maxijet and add the sure flow accelerator kit (new propeller). Even a maxijet 400 will get you 1300gph based on their specs with the kit. A maxijet 400 is under 20 bucks and so is the sure flow kit. $40 bucks total. The larger maxijets are not much more money if you want to really crank up the flow to well over 2000gph. The great part of using the maxijets is their low power consumption and quietness too. I will be trying the kit soon as I have alot of maxijets already and they are very reliable.


is this the kit your talking about? http://www.jlaquatics.com/product/wp-mpsf1600/Algae+Free+Sure+Flow+1600+Maxi-Jet+Upgrade+Kit.html


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

the maxijet with kit sounds good  think ill get the 1200. thanks to you all.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yup, that's the kit. Good luck!


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

tony1928 said:


> Yup, that's the kit. Good luck!


thanks tony


----------

